# (S13/S14) KA24DE Differences?



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61951

Sorry for posting twice on this but I need to find the gurus...


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

*cams?*

i think the cams on the 91-93 ka have more duration on the intake side. 248 degrees. thats all i got.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i believe it is only the 91


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

91-94 is int. 240/exh. 248, the 95+ is both 232/232.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no, the 91 cams are the "hot cams". I aqm 99% sure they only came in the 91 and the intake is 248


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually, the 91 & 92 cams both have a duration of 248.... they are not different....
I've helped my friends swap cams into their S14's, using cams from both 91 and 92 240's......Great upgrade.... 

-Alex B.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it is 92? thought was only 91, but okay


----------

